# Brewing Challenge - IIPA



## jonocarroll (11/10/10)

The November Beer Competition for the Amateur Winemakers and Brewers Club of Adelaide (AWBCA) is Imperial India Pale Ale (BJCP 14c). Once again we're explicitly extending the invitation to come along to at least one of our meetings, and once again _the in-house brewers of the AWBCA are issuing a challenge to the South Australian brewing community... "can you brew a better IIPA than us?"_

Most months, the AWBCA holds a beer competition, where members (or suitably informed guests) bring along a bottle (usually a 750ml long-neck) of that month's style of homebrew. The beers are blind-judged by a guest or in-house judge according to the BJCP style-guidelines, and the winner is awarded a shiny medal (non-members simply need to join on the night if they win to qualify). Judging is followed by tastings of all the entries, along with a tasty supper, and the judge's tasting notes are given to the brewers.

IIPA is a great style if you like hops (I certainly do) and it's possible to make this regardless of complexity of your brewery - kit, all-grain, whatever! This is an ale style, so there's still time to get it brewed and ready for the competition, bring it to our next meeting (*November 2nd*), have a nice chat and a supper, and see how well you fare against our own IIPAs.

Questions and comments welcome. Apart from that... "GO!"


----------



## BrenosBrews (11/10/10)

I like your enthusiasm of a Double IPA being brewed, bottled & carbonated in 3 weeks. Least the hops won't have faded


----------



## jonocarroll (11/10/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> I like your enthusiasm of a Double IPA being brewed, bottled & carbonated in 3 weeks. Least the hops won't have faded


It can be done! Of course, if you've already got one in a keg or a bottle that's good to go, then there's nothing stopping you.


----------

